# ENTER HERE for May 2013 make-shift photo contest!



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

* VOTE NOW ! *

Since the official monthly bettafish.com photo contest is currently out of order, I decided to hold my own :mrgreen: There will be no prize unless admin allows the winning photo to be placed on the front page (where the white betta is now). That's up to admin. Meanwhile, if this contest works I will do it again in June if the official contest isn't fixed by then.

The rules:

*not an official BettaFish.com contest and the forum staff are not involved in any way.*

1. The photo should feature one or more betta fish, any sex or color.

2. The photo must be yours, not taken by someone else. The fish doesn't have to be yours but YOU must be the photographer.

3. I want this to be as anonymous as possible, just like the official contest. *You must PM your photo to ME (registereduser) anytime between now and Friday, May 24th at midnight.* Links to photos will have to be provided, use photobucket.com or tinypic.com for example.

*DO NOT POST PHOTOS IN THIS THREAD> YOU MUST SEND YOUR PHOTO TO ME BY PRIVATE MESSAGE.* Links to photos will have to be provided, use photobucket.com or tinypic.com for example.

*On Saturday May 25th I will upload each photo right here in this thread.* 

* VOTE NOW !*

Sorry for all the caps and colors but I don't want any misunderstandings!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Vote for your favorite in the poll above! Voting ends Friday May 31 at midnight.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

#1


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

#2


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

#3


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

#4


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

#5


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

#6


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

#7


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That's it, just 7 entrants 

Voting ends Friday May 31 at midnight.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Tiny Tina! :3


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Please don't waste your vote and insult the contestants by voting for one of the blank spaces. Only one through seven only, thanks.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Last day to vote is Friday the 31st.

I will host another monthly contest (June 1) if there is enough interest. What say you?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

RESULTS:

#2 Syriiven 10 votes

#1 Mar 2 votes

#4 XxxXnoodleXxxX 2 votes

#6 xShainax 2 votes

#7 FrightyDog 2 votes

#3 Briz 1 vote

#5 Indigo Betta 1 vote

Thanks for participating! I will start a new contest for June tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I didn't think I would get one vote.


----------

